# J.L. & Co Ltd



## necie35020

This bottle appears to be black until held up to a light, then dark green.  The seam extends up the side through the neck and lip.  J.L. & Co Ltd C, and numbers 856 embossed on the bottom. Does anyone know what this bottle was used for? I can't find any information on it or its maker.  Also, how old is it and is it worth anything? I will post 3 photos. Thanks


----------



## necie35020

embossed bottom


----------



## necie35020

neck and lip


----------



## amblypygi

It's a British bottle from sometime after the turn of the century, I'd guess pre-WWI but it's hard to say without identifying the company. It probably held beer or soda. As for value, it's not worth a lot, but it is an unusual color for a crown-top.

 Sean


----------



## jamus

I have a aqua bowling pin soda with the exact same embossing on the base. My camera is not working right now, but when I get it working I will post some pics. I hope someone can identify the company.


----------



## necie35020

Thanks to both of you for replying. I'm still new at this. How can you tell that it's a British bottle?


----------



## amblypygi

> ORIGINAL:  necie35020
> ... How can you tell that it's a British bottle?


 
 Ltd. is the abbreviation for Limited, which is sort of the British analog of Incorporated (Inc.) in the United States.


----------



## necie35020

Thanks amblypygi. I thought that might be the clue, but didn't know for sure. As I said earlier, I'm still new at this. Even though I've had the bottles packed away for at least 15-20 years,


----------



## jamus

You may be might about the British connection. A lot of sodas were imported from Britian. The Ltd. abbreviation is used a lot on Canadian bottles as well.


----------



## necie35020

I really appreciate the information. At least that gives me something to work with.


----------



## amblypygi

> ORIGINAL:  jamus
> 
> You may be might about the British connection. A lot of sodas were imported from Britian. The Ltd. abbreviation is used a lot on Canadian bottles as well.


 
 That's true and I hadn't thought of that; apologies to our northern neighbors!

 Sean


----------

